# hot sensation on face and ears



## Guest (Feb 8, 1999)

Does any one have a hot sensation on their face and ears?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Well if you are female it could be the onset of Menopause symptoms. (Maybe)


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Bluemoon, I dont think you are going thru menopause. For the past 3 years, since I was diagnosed with IBS, I get hot ears. They get so red and burn up so bad sometimes I think they are on fire. I had my BP check and adrenaline glad and its all fine. Doctors dont know why they burn up but it has nothing to do with menopause, it's not like hot flashes, it last for about 1/2 hour at a time. I dont know if its related to IBS, but you are the first person to mention this.







[This message has been edited by silver (edited 02-07-99).]


----------



## Pokey (Oct 31, 2000)

HiI have had IBS for about 3 or 4 years now and I also have hot sensations. You are not abnormal. I hope that this will ease your mind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

I have been getting a hot facial flash, and i too looked up what may cause this- and found Menopause, however i am only 28 years old, so i know it isnt that. But what really concerned me was something called Carcinoid or Carcinoid Syndrome, a type of cancer. Most of the time starts in the bowels mainly the small intestine... Mimmicks Irritable Bowel Syndrome, i would ask your Dr's!! It causes heavy duty flushing of the face and neck. Although i am not red in color i feel like my face/head/neck is burnin up with a fever or something.. I cant figure it out.Anyhow just thought i might share! Good luck and God Bless all!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Easy answer.... NERVE INFLAMATION!!!My arms feel like they are sunburned most of the day, my face feels hot now and then, my ears have felt like they are burning for about 7 years off and on!!! I suffer from "Generalized anxiety disorder" IBS and I've been tested for everything under the sun. My mother and aunt both have suffered from it during stressful times. For us with IBS, everyday is a stressful time... I know its nerves cause when I take some kind of relaxant it goes away.... Good luck and don't worry yourself or you'll feel on FIRE all over!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2000)

I had the same thing for a few weeks, and although this sounds right out in left field, it turned out for me to be related directly to a B vitamin I was taking!! Once I changed brands, the symptoms disappeared. Wierd, huh?


----------

